# Be stronger than yesterday



## Drumev

Hey guys, do you know what rock lee from Naruto always says: Be stronger than yesterday !

So, i want to make new tattoo on my hand and i want this in Japanese please guys!
Please 1. In Hiragana
         2. In Kanji 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Shenrais

Have a feeling I'd know how to translate this but in the risk of ruining your body forever, I'll wait and see.

My attempt: 昨日より強くなる( きのうよりつよくなる)

Will see what an actual speaker thinks.


----------



## Drumev

Shenrais said:


> きのうよりつよくなる


Thanks i will wait too until i get for sure the right answear


----------



## karlalou

Yeah, Shenrais's attempt is good, but if you want it in imperative form, then it should end with れ instead of る. And I want you to know that these are just simple basic literaryliteral translation and doesn't have any special flavor to it.

This is not the first time someone comes here for their tattoo, but my question for you for your sake is if you read Japanese, if not why you want it in Japanese, if you have the means to get a really well written calligraphy for that, if you are aware of the visual impact created by the nature of curves of hiragana or the squarely kanji.

My recommendation is choose something from already made for tattoo. You can come here to ask for the meaning of it.


----------



## Shenrais

karlalou said:


> Yeah, Shenrais's attempt is good, but if you want it in imperative form, then it should end with れ instead of る. And I want you to know that these are just simple basic literary translation and doesn't have any special flavor to it.
> 
> This is not the first time someone comes here for their tattoo, but my question for you for your sake is if you read Japanese, if not why you want it in Japanese, if you have the means to get a really well written calligraphy for that, if you are aware of the visual impact created by the nature of curves of hiragana or the squarely kanji.
> 
> My recommendation is choose something from already made for tattoo. You can come here to ask for the meaning of it.



Indeed I was going to use the imperative form but I wasn't sure if that's what he was going for, or just a plain statement.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

“昨日の自分より強く”!!! (2)

きのうのじぶんよりつよく　（１）

When I googled "ナルト、ロックリー、セリフ”　I got that expression.
Maybe someone who knows Naruto well would be the best candidate who can tell you the correct wording for your tattoo which will never disappear from your skin.
I personally think that Japanese letters are not smart for tattoos because intermingling kanji and hiragana seems so awful...
Furthermore, you probably should not adopt the hiragana version (1).
It's extremely funny for native Japanese people because it's like a five or six year old kid's creation. Very childish!!

You might think about the Chinese version that is only consist of kanji.

“昨天的比我強”！　（I'm not sure this is correct or not, because this is done by Google translate." haha)


----------



## Drumev

Guys i just found the original one but im not sure if it is right? 
僕は、昨日より、半日前より
 ?????????????????????? is it right?


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> “昨日の自分より強く”!!! (2)
> きのうのじぶんよりつよく　（１）
> “昨天的比我強”！　（I'm not sure this is correct or not, because this is done by Google translate." haha)


 
Drumev, they (2, 1, the Chinese one) are your declaration, decision, or determination. If you mean so, select any (1 isn't cool very much). If you convince yourself to be strong, select
昨日の自分より強くなれ. But the original says ーく, so it'd be better to select this one (Doberman's post, the above).

The original says 昨日より, according to Doberman. （いいんだよね？）


----------



## karlalou

Drumev said:


> 僕は、昨日より、半日前より


僕は、is 'I' as subject of the sentence used by mainly boys in this modern age.
昨日より、is 'more than yesterday'
半日前より is 'more than a half day ago'
That is it. The verb is missing that it doesn't make any sense..

I think I'm getting what you are thinking.. the words are rather simple, of a boy with good intentions. If it's a small word only tattoo, I think even a simple type face would go well with it, which will give it a simple and nice, modern look.

僕は昨日より半日前より強くなる seems to be the one originally said? 
So, 昨日より強くなる is the shortest version. Ah.. 昨日より強く even shorter.
半日前より強く has more personality. 昨日より強く is ordinary.


----------



## frequency

Shenrais said:


> My attempt: 昨日より強くなる( きのうよりつよくなる)


 
Shenrais, yes yours is equal to


> “昨日の自分より強く”!!!


----------

